# Charleston Bridge



## Tigru (Oct 15, 2007)

Took a quick trip to the Heber Valley with the fam and I "accidently forgot" that my rod was still in the back of the SUV from a previous trip. I leaned over and told my wife "well, what do you know.......It would be a shame to not toss in for a few minutes seeing how I have the rod ready". I fished a blue fox spinner for about 30 minutes and pulled in 4 bows.

I love this pic we snapped.....total future angler


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

indeed a future angler and fishing buddy for you, too cool!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Priceless photo, nice job.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job "forgetting" about the rod being in the trunk... LOL :mrgreen:


----------



## hodie9 (Nov 8, 2009)

That's the right attitude to have. I am constantly forgetting my poles are in the back of the SUV. Nice pic and report.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That rainbow is nice and round and it even has fins! Great job on that and you can see that fishing gremlin in your kid's eye for sure.

Nice job.


----------

